# Cutrights CJC1295/GHRP-6 LOG



## cutright (Feb 18, 2011)

Ok so I recieved my peptide combo that I will be running for Extreme Peptide today, So far I have tried their Aromasin, and HGH FRAG 176-191. Aromasin is great..it works...what else can I say? The FRAG to keep it focused on this combo ill keep it short...I Love It...Ill write my own review on that later in more detail. But for now I will be running these peps together. I am 1 week away from my PCT so im excited to run these through to see how much I keep...I have laid out a dosing scheme that works for me..a long with some help from a couple of guys on these boards. I will be starting on monday this schedule:
AM 100mcg CJC1295 And 250mcg GHRP-6
PM 100mcg CJC1295 And 250mcg GHRP-6
I will do this every day for 30 days. My goals for this is what they are for everything I do...build or keep Lean body mass and drop BF%. I am going to incorporate some German Volume Training into my routine..Victor mentioned it and I googled it...short description 10 sets of 10 with 30 second rest in between each set. I plan on droping BF% while maintaing my muscle mass I just put on..which im very happy with. Im thinking with this combo I can. Depending on how my appetite gets is how I will change my diet up...I am doing more of a carb cycling type diet now since spring is around the corner. I will also not eat any carbs or fats 1 hour before or 1 hour after my dose.
Other benefits I hope to see are the anti aging propertys I have read about. Im only 32 but all for anti aging lol. Any one have thoughts or suggestions im open...my stats are as follows:
32 years old
5'11" 217lbs This morning
14% BF Via the bod pod...calipers im a little less.


----------



## EP_Chiron (Feb 18, 2011)

In on this brother!!! 

stats are looking good; GVT will kick your ass haha and it will definitely help in the endurance department and help maintain the mass that you have already

let the fun begin!!!


----------



## cutright (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks bro I'm excited...all your products have worked great so far...hope this combo kicks ass too!


----------



## cutright (Feb 21, 2011)

Ok the journey begins first day is underway...everything mixed well and injection was perfect.
Ill post as I began to feel effects and keep everyone up to date on this combo


----------



## GMO (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm subscribing...very curious about these two compounds.


----------



## TwisT (Feb 21, 2011)

Looks nice, goodluck.

-T


----------



## CG (Feb 21, 2011)

Verrryy interesting. 2 things I was lookin into as well

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnyringo74 (Feb 21, 2011)

what are these 2 products supposed to do...??


----------



## Gawd (Feb 21, 2011)

Awesome. Following along.


----------



## Bnm (Feb 21, 2011)

Will be following your log also!! Looks promising...


----------



## stylus187 (Feb 21, 2011)

cutright said:


> Ok so I recieved my peptide combo that I will be running for Extreme Peptide today, So far I have tried their Aromasin, and HGH FRAG 176-191. Aromasin is great..it works...what else can I say? The FRAG to keep it focused on this combo ill keep it short...I Love It...Ill write my own review on that later in more detail. But for now I will be running these peps together. I am 1 week away from my PCT so im excited to run these through to see how much I keep...I have laid out a dosing scheme that works for me..a long with some help from a couple of guys on these boards. I will be starting on monday this schedule:
> AM 100mcg CJC1295 And 250mcg GHRP-6
> PM 100mcg CJC1295 And 250mcg GHRP-6
> I will do this every day for 30 days. My goals for this is what they are for everything I do...build or keep Lean body mass and drop BF%. I am going to incorporate some German Volume Training into my routine..Victor mentioned it and I googled it...short description 10 sets of 10 with 30 second rest in between each set. I plan on droping BF% while maintaing my muscle mass I just put on..which im very happy with. Im thinking with this combo I can. Depending on how my appetite gets is how I will change my diet up...I am doing more of a carb cycling type diet now since spring is around the corner. I will also not eat any carbs or fats 1 hour before or 1 hour after my dose.
> ...


 I would cut your ghrp-6 dose in half. 125mcs per shot. I speak from plenty of experience.


----------



## TwisT (Feb 21, 2011)

stylus187 said:


> I would cut your ghrp-6 dose in half. 125mcs per shot. I speak from plenty of experience.



125mcg is too little, GHRP dosing is normally 250-500mcg. I dose mine at 350-400mcg.

-T


----------



## TooOld (Feb 22, 2011)

TwisT said:


> 125mcg is too little, GHRP dosing is normally 250-500mcg. I dose mine at 350-400mcg.
> 
> -T



Doesn't that dosage make you extremely hungry?

Everything I've heard and read says that the grellin effect hits people differently. Some can't take over 100 mcg without raiding the fridge.

Recently I've been having good results pulsing dosages. 100mcg one day 300mcg the next.


----------



## cutright (Feb 22, 2011)

I am only on day 2 soi haven't felt hungry yet...but I have heard this too...I'm keeping my dose where it is. I plan on taking in tons of lean protein so the appetite thing will be ok...I hope lol.


----------



## cutright (Feb 22, 2011)

Heres a quick overview of CJC1295

CJC-1295 is a peptide analogue of GHRH. Because of the way CJC-1295 is engineered its half life has been extended from ~7 minutes to greater than 7 days!
Due to the extremely long half life of CJC-1295 it is plausible to use this peptide once per week with outstanding results. It would be wiser to use ½ dosages twice per week to keep serum levels high and to get maximal.
Various experiments have been conducted to test the effectiveness of CJC-1295 in vivo and the Journal of Clinical Endocrinology & Metabolism has reported dose-dependent increases in mean plasma GH concentrations by 2-10 fold for more than 6 days and increased IGF-1 concentrations 1.5-3 fold for 9-11 days after a single injection.
Not only that but they proved the mean half life to be 5.8-8.1 days and after multiple doses showed mean IGF-1 levels remained above baseline for up to 28 days following! No serious adverse reactions were reported in any group.
Another very positive benefit of CJC-1295 is its ability to promote slow wave sleep. Slow wave sleep is also known as deep sleep and is the portion of sleep responsible for the highest level of muscle growth and memory retention. SWS are decreased significantly in older adults and also with people who tend to exercise later in the evening. This peptide has a benefit to side effect ratio that exceeds all others currently being legally sold and would make a great addition to ones training regimen or post cycle therapy.


----------



## cutright (Feb 22, 2011)

GHRP-6 QUICK OVERVIEW
*Action*
The major side effect accompanied by the use of GHRP-6 is a significant increase in appetite due to a stimulating the release of Ghrelin, a peptide which is released naturally in the lining of the stomach and increases hunger and gastric emptying.  
GHRP-6 causes stimulation of the anterior pituitary gland which ultimately causes an increase in GH release.  Since GHRP-6 acts directly on the feedback loop which signals the inhibition of GH release, when natural GH secretion has been inhibited by long term synthetic use, GHRP-6 can be used to re-stimulate the natural production of GH.   GHRP-6 also affects the central nervous system, by protecting neurons as well as increasing strength in a way very similar to the way certain steroids in the Dihydrotestosterone family do.
Benefits of increased Growth Hormone levels through GHRP-6 stimulation include:  an increase in strength, muscle mass and body fat loss, rejuvenation and strengthening of joints, connective tissue and bone mass. Enhanced GH secretion also leads to the liver secreting more IGF-1 (Insulin-Like Growth Factor 1), which is thought to be the primary anabolic mechanism of action for Growth Hormone.


​


----------



## stylus187 (Feb 22, 2011)

TwisT said:


> 125mcg is too little, GHRP dosing is normally 250-500mcg. I dose mine at 350-400mcg.
> 
> -T


 I responded very well at the 125 mark. I dosed at 300 and almost fell into hypo shock. Hey whatever works though. Best wishes to all pep users!!!


----------



## cutright (Feb 22, 2011)

stylus187 said:


> I responded very well at the 125 mark. I dosed at 300 and almost fell into hypo shock. Hey whatever works though. Best wishes to all pep users!!!



I appreciate all feedback bro...I'm gonna try this dose out if its too high ill adjust...its all in the name of research!  Lol


----------



## stylus187 (Feb 22, 2011)

cutright said:


> I am only on day 2 soi haven't felt hungry yet...but I have heard this too...I'm keeping my dose where it is. I plan on taking in tons of lean protein so the appetite thing will be ok...I hope lol.


 If your shit is legit, you should already feel hungry!!!!!!!!


----------



## cutright (Feb 23, 2011)

stylus187 said:


> If your shit is legit, you should already feel hungry!!!!!!!!


 Well due to my new diet I feel hungry all the time...lol especially on low carb days. But did wake up last night really hungry...Today is more of a moderate carb day and thursday is high carb day for me. So ill have a better idea..because high carb day im usually not as hungry. As far as my stuff being legit im sure it is. It came from Exterme Peptide..and everything ive used from them has worked way better then I expected..I doubt they would send me fake peps to run a log for them...But dont worry bro..this hunger thing seems to be your number 1 issue so ill def. let you know if I drop over with hunger pains...lol. Good looking out though!


----------



## cutright (Feb 23, 2011)

ok 4 days in I woke up this morning at 4:30am feeling very good. I had my alarm set for 6am which was going to be my early rise. So I can say I def. got some good sleep last night. So I went ahead and administered my morning dose at 4:30...its 6am now and I am feeling very hungry...It peeked at around 5:30. I plan on eating at 6:30 not sure I can wait..lol. I am usually always hungry when im trying to carb cycle so I wasnt sure if it was the peps or the low carbS. Well ive never felt this hungry before in the morning...I drank a protein shake that usually feels me up for a little while anyway...but my stomach is still growling. 
I had a great work out in the gym...that GVT is n ass kicker. Ive had a strained  muscle in my rhomboid area for about 4 weeks now...its not been bothering me too bad this past week but still there though. Well ill update later but im gonna go eat. I hope all the other benefits of this combo are as good as the appetite stimulant. Ill eat right up until my evening injection and let you know if Im hungry after that. Like I said im on an empty stomach now and got up a little earlier...so we'll see.
Happy lifting bros!


----------



## TooOld (Feb 23, 2011)

Nice log. I love it when people do research instead of listening to a peptide salesman LOL!


----------



## cutright (Feb 23, 2011)

TooOld said:


> Nice log. I love it when people do research instead of listening to a peptide salesman LOL!


That's what its all about lol. I think these will effect people a little different so you gotta fire for effect IMO


----------



## Gawd (Feb 23, 2011)

Good stuff Cutright! 
Keep it up, love all the details.


----------



## cutright (Feb 24, 2011)

Ok now I see why some was so concerned about the appetite increase with this stuff...man its managable but I am starving about an hour after inject. So I. Plan on this now and slam a protein shake 30 minutes after this seems to help some. 
The biggest thing that I'm beginning to notice now is my energy level. I think because my sleep is pretty sound right now...I'm waking every morning now before my alarm goes off. And don't seem to crash. My workouts have been great with the new energy..I'm doing high reps low rest. My arms seem to be getting very vascular. 
My strained muscle didn't bother me at all today and I did back. If someone presses on it I can still feel it but seems to be getting better. So far I think there is def. Something to be said about this combo. I'm not leaping the tallest building yet...but in my mind I feel I can. I must say 1 week in and I'm noticing more then I expected..


----------



## TwisT (Feb 24, 2011)

GREAT! Thats all the signs of some quality GHRP 

-T



cutright said:


> Ok now I see why some was so concerned about the appetite increase with this stuff...man its managable but I am starving about an hour after inject. So I. Plan on this now and slam a protein shake 30 minutes after this seems to help some.
> The biggest thing that I'm beginning to notice now is my energy level. I think because my sleep is pretty sound right now...I'm waking every morning now before my alarm goes off. And don't seem to crash. My workouts have been great with the new energy..I'm doing high reps low rest. My arms seem to be getting very vascular.
> My strained muscle didn't bother me at all today and I did back. If someone presses on it I can still feel it but seems to be getting better. So far I think there is def. Something to be said about this combo. I'm not leaping the tallest building yet...but in my mind I feel I can. I must say 1 week in and I'm noticing more then I expected..


----------



## cutright (Feb 25, 2011)

Not much of a difference to mention today...but all the benefits that ive already mentioned are still there...The hunger in the eve. seems to be the worse...anyone have any tips on combating this other then stuffing my face in my sleep...lol...


----------



## TwisT (Feb 25, 2011)

cutright said:


> Not much of a difference to mention today...but all the benefits that ive already mentioned are still there...The hunger in the eve. seems to be the worse...anyone have any tips on combating this other then stuffing my face in my sleep...lol...



Stuffing your face then playing ps3 

-T


----------



## David Fasnacht (Feb 25, 2011)

do any of yoyu know the diference between cjc 1295 dac and cjc 1293  the reg cjc 1295 just doesnt last long in the  body i think any info would be helpfull?


----------



## TwisT (Feb 25, 2011)

David Fasnacht said:


> do any of yoyu know the diference between cjc 1295 dac and cjc 1293  the reg cjc 1295 just doesnt last long in the  body i think any info would be helpfull?



DAC CJC is only required to inject twice a week. DAC is the modification that yes, makes it last longer in the body.

-T


----------



## cutright (Feb 28, 2011)

Ok the strat of week 2 is looking even better..I'm down a couple pounds but up in strengh this is what I want I benched 315 today for 4 reps feeling great. Ill update more later


----------



## cutright (Feb 28, 2011)

Also did 5 sets of 12 with 225 on flat bench before the 315 for 4. I'm 3 weeks after my last test shot so I'm happy with this workout...only bad thing I notice is I'm getting little bruises from the injections lol


----------



## cutright (Mar 7, 2011)

Well im about half way through my run of this combo. I feel great. The sleep I get even though its only 5 hours or less sometime, is great..once you get over the hunger nightmares lol. Ive hit a wall as far as dropping weight goes. but i seem to still be leaning down some. So I feel im still dropping body fat but maintaig my LBM. I will have everything checked at the end...but I will run this combo again for sure..maybe while on cycle. Thats all for now!
Lift big bros!


----------



## tjsulli (Mar 8, 2011)

is the anti ageing part of it living up to hype like you where hoping


----------



## cutright (Mar 8, 2011)

tjsulli said:


> is the anti ageing part of it living up to hype like you where hoping



You know it is taking away some stiff joints but I just finished a 10 week cycle where I worked out very hard with no time off I went right into pct and started this with the same intensity of work out. I feel I'm getting a little burned out and about ready for my week off but I feel if I didn't run this combo I would have crashed 2 weeks ago... If that makes sence


----------



## tjsulli (Mar 8, 2011)

it makes sense. I'll check back c how thing our going thanks for response


----------



## cutright (Mar 15, 2011)

Ok so I'm finishing up my run of this combo...it was awesome!
The next time I run it though will be during my cycle...I am trying to lean out now for summer so the increased appetite was tough lol. I've dropped about 6 lbs but my size looks good...I'm getting my bf% checked again to prove I've lost fat and not just water.
The pros for this combo were appetite, great rest, increased endurance, pump
The cons appetite lol timing!
I wanna thank extreme peptide for letting me run this for them they are top notch guys and I will order any of their products with out any doubt the stuff is real!
Thank you!


----------



## SloppyJ (Mar 15, 2011)

Would you change anything on the dosages? I'm about to enter PCT and this could be exactly what I'm looking for. Want to give some different pep's a try but nothing too crazy.

And I've seen conflicting views on how these should be administered. Did you go with sub-q or IM?


----------



## cutright (Mar 16, 2011)

I will keep my doses the same next time but the hunger does get crazy I went with subq on the injection. I think it's something you should really check out


----------



## TooOld (Mar 16, 2011)

Why are you ending this cycle? 
I'm going on 2 years now running 100mcg ED to take care of joint and tendinitis issues.
Just saying running lower dosages on constant basis has many benefits.


----------



## cutright (Mar 16, 2011)

TooOld said:


> Why are you ending this cycle?
> I'm going on 2 years now running 100mcg ED to take care of joint and tendinitis issues.
> Just saying running lower dosages on constant basis has many benefits.



I'm just ending this run at these doses I have been thinking about the low dose maintenance for joints though...what are you taking? And at what dose?


----------



## Klutch (Mar 16, 2011)

TooOld said:


> Why are you ending this cycle?
> I'm going on 2 years now running 100mcg ED to take care of joint and tendinitis issues.
> Just saying running lower dosages on constant basis has many benefits.


 
would taking this peptide this long effect your natural hgh production when you come off of it? im looking into taking this for my injuries...


----------



## TooOld (Mar 17, 2011)

Right now I run 100 mcg of ghrp2 ED before bed. I make sure i get my fats in my diet early in the day. I've read that fats ingested later in the evening will negate any effects of the peptide. Sometimes I will run cjc1295 along with the ghrp2 to get more of a bump in gh release but I will never up my dosages on a consistent basis. Sometimes if i have a tendinitis flare up I will experiment with a higher dosage EOD or E3D of up to 300 mcg and it seams to help somewhat. Mostly it just makes me hungrier though as a side effect.
After 2 years of being on ghrp2 or 6 I have had no adverse effects and from what I've read at these dosages do not cause any down regulation of natural GH production.


----------



## cutright (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks for the post^^^^^^^thats good info!


----------



## keith1569 (Mar 17, 2011)

thanks for the log man..makes me want to give it a shot to ha..but thinking 26 little to  young to benefit??


----------



## cutright (Mar 17, 2011)

keith1569 said:


> thanks for the log man..makes me want to give it a shot to ha..but thinking 26 little to  young to benefit??



I think you will be fine...I'm 32


----------



## phosphor (Mar 18, 2011)

Good thread and will keep following. Peptides have always intriqued me and your filling the need. Keep up the great work, cut.


----------

